# Mad COW DISEASE on the wane worldwide



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

www.usaha.org/news-alerts.shtml
Newly emerging diseases include such global health threats as AIDS, SARS, and bird flu as well as the little known chikungunya, a virus originating in monkeys


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/03/26/weekinreview/26mcneil.html?_r=2&oref=slogin&pa...ppp
Anybody remember when BOVINE TB was a "Highly Infectious, Deadly, Devastating Disease ?? The positive cattle had no symptoms of the disease and the positive deer died of lead poisoning


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Terry S. Singeltary Sr. 
To: new[email protected] 
Cc: [email protected] 
Sent: Tuesday, March 28, 2006 5:41 PM
Subject: re-Mad Cow Disease Dying Out Worldwide 


Greetings, 


In reply to the statement made by the FAO AND OIE;


Mad cow disease on the wane worldwide
Rapid rate of decline encouraging
23 March 2006, Rome - Cases of Bovine Spongiform Encepalopathy (BSE) or mad cow disease worldwide are declining, according to the UN Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO). They have been dropping at the rate of some 50 percent a year over the past three years, the Organization said today. 

Amid the current international alarm over avian flu, it is good news that the battle against another worrying disease is being won.

In 2005, just 474 animals died of BSE around the world, compared with 878 in 2004 and 1646 in 2003, and against a peak of several tens of thousands in 1992, according to figures collected by the Paris-based World Animal Health Organization (OIE), with which FAO works closely.

Only five human deaths resulting from variant Creutzfeldt-Jakob Disease (vCJD), believed to be the human form of BSE, were reported worldwide in 2005. All of them were in the United Kingdom  the country most affected by the disease  where nine deaths were registered in 2004 and 18 in 2003. ...


http://www.fao.org/newsroom/en/news/2006/1000258/index.html

'Mad Cow Disease Dying Out Worldwide' 
http://www.ens-newswire.com/ens/mar2006/2006-03-28-02.asp


I would kindly like to reply;


I find this statement to be without any merit at all. HOW can one conclude that BSE or other TSEs are dying out worldwide, when the surveillance of BSE/TSE to any creditable extent is only practiced in EU states and Japan. NO one knows the true extent in these other countries where a surveillance system for BSE/TSE has never been enforced. For example, in North America alone, the USDA et al have no idea what the true extent of the BSE/TSE are in the USA cattle population. ONE needs to look no further than the State of Texas and what has happened there time and time again with BSE in cattle. The first 500,000 test of the infamous June 2004 Enhanced BSE surveillance program was terribly flawed from the beginning, and proven to be so, with flawed BSE testing protocol with the IHC testing minus WB confirmation. THESE tests were meaningless and should be done over. HOW can one lay claim to mad cow dying out worldwide, when some countries have never even had a documented surveillance system for BSE/TSE set up? I find this report by the FAO and the OIE, which by the way, whos regulations of BSE failed us terribly to begin with, and continue to fail us today, especially by accepting the 'Minimal Risk Region' regulations the USA started, once the USA documented there first case of BSE. One only has to look at the countries that followed the BSE guidelines by the OIE, most of which all came down with BSE even after following the flawed protocol of the OIE. This report is terribly misleading and in fact in my opinion, it is FALSE, should be retracted and corrected with the truth. The truth is, BSE has been reduced greatly in most all EU countries that have indeed followed the ruminant to ruminant feed ban, cross contamination guidelines, etc. but they have no idea about the rest of the world, especially the USA and all of North America. This agent goes much further than the ukbsenvcjd only theory leads you do to believe. The USA is infected with CWD in deer and elk, scrapie in sheep and goats to a lesser extent, and TME in mink, besides the TSE i.e. BSE they have documented in the USA bovine, but what about atypical TSEs? (please see references below)

Thank you,
kind regards,

I am sincerely,
Terry S. Singeltary Sr.
P.O. Box 42
Bacliff, Texas USA 77518




Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE, or

Mad Cow Disease): Current and Proposed

Safeguards

Updated October 13, 2005

Geoffrey S. Becker

Specialist in Agricultural Policy

Resources, Science and Industry Division

Sarah A. Lister

Specialist in Public Health and Epidemiology

Domestic Social Policy Division


SNIP...



http://www.ncseonline.org/NLE/CRSreports/05oct/RL32199.pdf



SUPPRESSED peer review of Harvard study October 31, 2002


http://www.fsis.usda.gov/oa/topics/BSE_Peer_Review.pdf



UNITED STATES DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE FOOD SAFETY AND INSPECTION SERVICE
QUARTERLY ENFORCEMENT REPORT July 1, 2005 through September 30, 2005


snip...


Administrative Actions Pending or Taken at Small HACCP Plants [includes
actions initiated in prior quarters]


snip...


DESERET MEAT 04852 M SPANISH FORK, UT
07/27/05
08/01/05
X
X
On 7/27/05, a suspension action concerning Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy
and Specified Risk Material was taken in accordance with 9 CFR Part 500.3.


snip...


Administrative Actions Pending or Taken at Small HACCP Plants [includes
actions initiated in prior quarters]


snip...


MONTEBELLO MEAT PROCESSING, INC 19075 M19075 P MANATI, PR
08/01/05
08/18/05
X
X
X
09/26/05
On 8/1/05, an enforcement action concerning Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy
and Specified Risk Material was taken in accordance with 9 CFR Part 500.4.


snip...

Table 7. Administrative Actions: Very Small HACCP Plants (7/01/05 to
9/30/05)


snip...


A.J. CEKAK'S MEAT MARKET 09/01/05 09/20/05 On 9/1/05, an enforcement action

21562 M

concerning failure to meet regulatory ORD, NE requirements for Escherichia
coli X X X Biotype 1 (E. coli) and Bovine Spongiform
Encephalopathy/Specified Risk Material was taken in accordance with 9 CFR
Part 500.4.


snip...


Administrative Actions Pending or Taken at Very Small HACCP Plants [includes
actions initiated in prior quarters]


snip...


BROWN'S PROCESSING 13100 M13100 P ELSBERRY, MO
08/08/05
08/16/05
X
X
X
On 8/8/05, an enforcement action concerning Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy
and Specified Risk Material was taken in accordance with 9 CFR Part 500.4.


snip...


Administrative Actions Pending or Taken at Very Small HACCP Plants [includes
actions initiated in prior quarters]


snip...


FIVE STAR PACK INC. 08725 M08725 P GOLDEN CITY, MO 09/01/05 09/09/05 X X On
9/1/05, an enforcement action concerning failure to meet regulatory
requirements for Escherichia coli Biotype 1 (E. coli) and Bovine Spongiform
Encephalopathy/Specified Risk Material was taken in accordance with 9 CFR
Part 500.4.


snip...


Administrative Actions Pending or Taken at Very Small HACCP Plants [includes
actions initiated in prior quarters]


snip...


H AND P MEATS 21352 M SOUTH PITTSBURG, TN 07/28/05 08/08/05 08/17/05
08/19/05 X X On 8/17/05, a suspension action concerning Bovine Spongiform
Encephalopathy and Specified Risk Material was taken in accordance with 9
CFR Part 500.3.


snip...


HOPKINS PACKING COMPANY 11069 M BLACKFOOT, ID
07/28/05
08/01/05
X
X
On 7/28/05, a suspension action concerning Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy
and Specified Risk Material was taken in accordance with 9 CFR Part 500.3.


snip...


Administrative Actions Pending or Taken at Very Small HACCP Plants [includes
actions initiated in prior quarters]


snip...


NORTHWEST PREMIUM MEATS LLC 11032 M11032 P NAMPA, ID 07/26/05 07/29/05 X X
On 7/26/05, a suspension action concerning Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy
and Specified Risk Material was taken in accordance with 9 CFR Part 500.3.


snip...


PARADISE LOCKER MEATS 31865 M31865 P TRIMBLE, MO
09/21/05
X
X
On 9/21/05, an enforcement action concerning Bovine Spongiform
Encephalopathy and Specified Risk Material was taken in accordance with 9
CFR Part 500.4.

PARAGON SPRAY DRYING, LLC 31792 M31792 P WAUKON, IA
09/06/05
09/12/05
X
X
X
On 9/6/05, an enforcement action concerning Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy
and Specified Risk Material was taken in accordance with 9 CFR Part 500.4.


snip...


Administrative Actions Pending or Taken at Very Small HACCP Plants [includes
actions initiated in prior quarters]


snip...


RANDALL MEAT COMPANY 10669 M HOT SPRINGS, AR
07/01/05
07/28/05
X
X
X
On 7/1/05, an enforcement action concerning Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy
and Specified Risk Material was taken in accordance with 9 CFR Part 500.4.


snip...


Administrative Actions Pending or Taken at Very Small HACCP Plants [includes
actions initiated in prior quarters]


snip...


08/04/05

08/19/05

On 8/4/05,

an enforcement action 01046 M01046 P concerning Bovine SpongiformKANSAS
CITY, MO X X Encephalopathy and Specified Risk Material was taken in
accordance with 9 CFR Part 500.4.


Administrative Actions Pending or Taken at Very Small HACCP Plants [includes
actions initiated in prior quarters]


snip...


THE MEAT SHOP 08/18/05 09/06/05

09/09/05

On 9/6/05, a suspension action 31561 M concerning Bovine SpongiformBENSON,
VT Encephalopathy and Specified Risk Material was taken in accordance with 9
CFR Part 500.3. XX X X X


THEURER'S QUALITY MEATS, 07/27/05 07/29/05

On 7/27/05, a suspension action INC concerning Bovine Spongiform31647 M31647
P Encephalopathy and Specified Risk X X

LEWISTON, UT Material was taken in accordance with 9 CFR Part 500.3.


TOOELE VALLEY MEATS 07/25/05 08/01/05

On 7/25/05, a suspension action 20594 M20594 Pconcerning Bovine Spongiform

GRANTSVILLE, UT X X Encephalopathy and Specified Risk Material was taken in
accordance with 9 CFR Part 500.3.


snip...


52 pages




http://www.fsis.usda.gov/PDF/QER_Q4_FY2005.pdf



continued ...


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE Contact: Kate Cyrul
Friday, February 3, 2006 (202) 225-3661


DeLauro Questions APHIS Officials over Retesting of Infected Cow

 IG Report finds agency officials overruled advice of field scientists 

WASHINGTON, D.C.  Congresswoman Rosa L. DeLauro (Conn.-3) today questioned
the reasoning of officials at the Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service
(APHIS) that overruled the advice of field scientists on the retesting of a
domestic cow found to have the bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE)
disease. After the USDA announced that the first case of BSE was identified
in a native-born cow last June, officials at APHIS said no further testing
of the animal was needed. The USDAs inspector general, however, determined
the testing used proved inconclusive results and said that a sample from the
cow should be sent for further testing.

DeLauro is ranking member of the House Appropriations Agriculture
subcommittee, which has jurisdiction and oversight responsibilities of USDA
and FDA.

I am concerned that the APHIS officials that reviewed these results seemed
to make decisions based not on science, but on the economic ramifications a
positive BSE finding in a domestic born animal could have on the U.S.
economy, said DeLauro. When consumer safety is in question, APHIS should
not be forced into additional testing of an inconclusive sample by its
inspector general.

While we are glad that this cow did not enter the human food supply, APHIS
officials had a responsibility to further examine this sample that even our
gold standard test proved inconclusive. By refusing to send samples for
further testing, APHIS could have jeopardized consumer health and safety and
put the industry at a disadvantage, drawing into question the safety of our
beef.

Today I am requesting that APHIS disclose which officials made this
decision and further explain their reasoning for not voluntarily testing
this inconclusive sample further.

###


www.house.gov/delauro



http://www.house.gov/delauro/press/2006/February/APHIS_retesting_2_3_06.html




Audit Report Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service Bovine Spongiform
Encephalopathy (BSE) Surveillance Program  Phase II and Food Safety and
Inspection Service Controls Over BSE Sampling, Specified Risk Materials, and
Advanced Meat Recovery Products - Phase III


UNITED STATES DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE OFFICE OF INSPECTOR GENERAL
Washington, D.C. 20250 January 25, 2006 REPLY TO ATTN OF: 50601-10-KC TO: W.
Ron DeHaven Administrator Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service Barbara
Masters Administrator Food Safety and Inspection Service ATTN: William J.
Hudnall Deputy Administrator Marketing Regulatory Program Business Services
William C. Smith Assistant Administrator Office of Program Evaluation,
Enforcement, and Review FROM: Robert W. Young /s/ Assistant Inspector
General for Audit SUBJECT: Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service -
Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE) Surveillance Program - Phase II and
Food Safety and Inspection Service - Controls Over BSE Sampling, Specified
Risk Materials, and Advanced Meat Recovery Products - Phase III This report
presents the results of our audit of the enhanced BSE surveillance program
and controls over specified risk materials and advanced meat recovery
products. Your written response to the official draft report, dated January
20, 2006, is included as exhibit G with excerpts of the response and the
Office of Inspector Generals (OIG) position incorporated into the Findings
and Recommendations section of the report, where applicable. We accept the
management decisions for all recommendations. Please follow your agencys
internal procedures in forwarding documentation for final action to the
Office of the Chief Financial Officer (OCFO). We are providing a separate
memorandum to the agencies and OCFO that provides specific information on
the actions to be completed to achieve final action. We appreciate your
timely response and the cooperation and assistance provided to our staff
during the audit USDA/OIG-A/50601-10-KC/ Page i

Executive Summary

Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service - Bovine Spongiform
Encephalopathy (BSE) Surveillance Program - Phase II and Food Safety and
Inspection Service - Controls Over BSE Sampling, Specified Risk Materials,
and Advanced Meat Recovery Products - Phase III

Results in Brief This report evaluates elements of the interlocking
safeguards in place to protect United States (U.S.) beef from Bovine
Spongiform Encephalopathy, widely known as BSE or "mad cow disease." Since
1990, the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA), Animal and Plant Health
Inspection Service (APHIS), has led a multi-agency effort to monitor and
prevent BSE from entering the food supply. After discovering a BSE-positive
cow in December 2003, APHIS expanded its BSE surveillance program. To
further protect the food supply, USDA banned materials identified as being
at risk of carrying BSE (specified risk materials (SRM)), such as central
nervous system tissue. As part of this effort, USDAs Food Safety and
Inspection Service (FSIS) required beef slaughter and processing facilities
to incorporate controls for handling such materials into their operational
plans. Onsite FSIS inspectors also inspect cattle for clinical signs in
order to prevent diseased animals from being slaughtered for human
consumption. To evaluate the effectiveness of the safeguards, we assessed
APHIS implementation of the expanded surveillance program, as well as FSIS
controls to prevent banned SRMs from entering the food supply.

In June 2004, APHIS implemented its expanded surveillance program;
participation by industry in this surveillance program is voluntary. As of
May 2005, over 350,000 animals were sampled and tested for BSE. To date, two
animals tested positive for BSE; one tested positive after implementation of
the expanded surveillance program.

USDA made significant efforts to implement the expanded BSE surveillance
program. Much needed to be done in a short period of time to establish the
necessary processes, controls, infrastructure, and networks to assist in
this effort. In addition, extensive outreach and coordination was undertaken
with other Federal, State, and local entities, private industry, and
laboratory and veterinary networks. This report provides an assessment as to
the progress USDA made in expanding its surveillance effort and the
effectiveness of its controls and processes. This report also discusses the
limitations of its program and data in assessing the prevalence of BSE in
the U.S. herd.


snip...


40 ELISA test procedures require two additional (duplicate) tests if the
initial test is reactive, before final interpretation. If either of the
duplicate tests is reactive, the test is deemed inconclusive.

41 Protocol for BSE Contract Laboratories to Receive and Test Bovine Brain
Samples and Report Results for BSE Surveillance Standard Operating Procedure
(SOP), dated October 26, 2004.

42 The NVSL conducted an ELISA test on the original material tested at the
contract laboratory and on two new cuts from the sample tissue.

43 A visual examination of brain tissue by a microscope.

44 A localized pathological change in a bodily organ or tissue.

SNIP...


PLEASE SEE FLAMING EVIDENCE THAT THE USDA ET AL COVERED UP MAD COW DISEASE
IN TEXAS ;


PAGE 43;


Section 2. Testing Protocols and Quality Assurance Controls


snip...


FULL TEXT 130 PAGES


http://www.usda.gov/oig/webdocs/50601-10-KC.pdf





[GAO-05-101 ] Mad Cow Disease: FDA's Management of the Feed Ban Has
Improved, but Oversight Weaknesses Continue to Limit Program Effectiveness
Size: 104986 , Score: 1000 , TEXT , PDF , SUMMARY


http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi...ame=d05101.txt&directory=/diskb/wais/data/gao



[2]

[GAO-05-101 ] Mad Cow Disease: FDA's Management of the Feed Ban Has
Improved, but Oversight Weaknesses Continue to Limit Program Effectiveness
Size: 104986 , Score: 1000 , TEXT , PDF , SUMMARY



http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi...ame=d05101.txt&directory=/diskb/wais/data/gao




Subject: Substances Prohibited from Use in Animal Food or Feed, Proposed
Rule, Docket No. 2002N-0273 C-534 VOL 45 (PhRMA) and Entered On February 17,
2006
Date: March 10, 2006 at 5:23 pm PST

Marie A. Vodicka, PhD

Assistant Vice President

Biologics & Blotechnology

Scientlflc & Regulatory Affairs

SCIENCE & REG AFFAIRS

Division of Dockets Management (HFA-305)

Food and Drug Administration

5630 Fishers Lane, rrn . 1061

Rackville, MD 20862


Re: Substances Prohibited from Use in Animal Food or Feed, Proposed Rule,
Docket

No. 2002N-0273

February 14, 2006

Dear Sir or Madam :

The Pharmaceutical Research and Manufacturers of America (PhRMA) is
providing

comment to the proposed rules issued. ......


snip...


http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dockets/02n0273/02n-0273-c000534-01-vol45.pdf



Subject: Docket No: 2002N-0273 (formerly Docket No. 02N-0273) Substances
Prohibited From Use in Animal Food and Feed PAUL BROWN
Date: January 20, 2006 at 9:31 am PST

December 20,2005

Division of Dockets Management (HFA-305)

Food and Drug Administration

5630 Fishers Lane

Room 1061

Rockville, MD 20852

Re: Docket No: 2002N-0273 (formerly Docket No. 02N-0273)

Substances Prohibited From Use in Animal Food and Feed

Dear Sir or Madame:

As scientists and Irecognized experts who have worked in the field of TSEs
for

decades, we are deeply concerned by the recent discoveries of indigenous BSE
infected

cattle in North America and appreciate the opportunity to submit comments to
this very.........


snip...


Given that BSE can be transmitted to cattle via an

oral route with just .OO1 gram of infected tissue, it may not take much
infectivity to

contaminate feed and keep the disease recycling. ........


http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dockets/02n0273/02n-0273-c000490-vol40.pdf



December 19, 2005

Division of Dockets Management (HFA-305)

Food and Drug Administration

5630 Fishers Lane

Room 1061

Rockville, MD 20852

Re: Docket No: 2002N-0273 (formerly Docket No. 02N-0273)

Substances Prohibited From Use in Animal Food and Feed

Dear Sir or Madame:

The McDonalds Corporation buys more beef than any other restaurant in the
United States. It is

essential for our customers and our company that the beef has the highest
level of safety.

Concerning BSE, ...........


snip.......


http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dockets/02n0273/02n-0273_emc-000134-02.pdf




THE SEVEN SCIENTIST REPORT ***


http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dockets/02n0273/02n-0273-EC244-Attach-1.pdf



http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/Comments/03-025IFA/03-025IFA-2.pdf



[Docket No. 03-025IFA] FSIS Prohibition of the Use of Specified Risk
Materials for Human Food and Requirement for the Disposition of
Non-Ambulatory Disabled Cattle

03-025IFA
03-025IFA-2
Terry S. Singeltary


http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/Comments/03-025IFA/03-025IFA-2.pdf



snip...


http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=12;t=000385 



CWD



http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=12&DaysPrune=1000&submit=Go



TSS


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

one of the leading TSE prion gods, Dr. Paul Brown ;


> Greetings, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE all know how terribly flawed the June 2004 Enhanced BSE surveillance 
> was, the first 500,000 test should not even have been counted, and this 
> was even confirmed by one of the top prion gods, Dr. Paul Brown, where he 
> stated ;
> 
> 
> 
> These two cases (the latest was detected in an Alabama cow) present a 
> picture of the disease having been here for 10 years or so, since it is 
> thought that cows usually contract the disease from contaminated feed they 
> consume as calves. The concern is that humans can contract a fatal, 
> incurable, brain-wasting illness from consuming beef products contaminated 
> with the mad cow pathogen. 
> 
> "The fact the Texas cow showed up fairly clearly implied the existence of 
> other undetected cases," Dr. Paul Brown, former medical director of the 
> National Institutes of Health's Laboratory for Central Nervous System 
> Studies and an expert on mad cow-like diseases, told United Press 
> International. "The question was, 'How many?' and we still can't answer 
> that." 
> 
> Brown, who is preparing a scientific paper based on the latest two mad cow 
> cases to estimate the maximum number of infected cows that occurred in the 
> United States, said he has "absolutely no confidence in USDA tests before 
> one year ago" because of the agency's reluctance to retest the Texas cow 
> that initially tested positive. 
> 
> USDA officials finally retested the cow and confirmed it was infected 
> seven months later, but only at the insistence of the agency's inspector 
> general. 
> 
> "Everything they did on the Texas cow makes everything they did before 
> 2005 suspect," Brown said. 
> 
> 
> snip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.upi.com/ConsumerHealthDaily/view.php?StoryID=20060315-055557-1284r 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December 20,2005
> 
> Division of Dockets Management (HFA-305)
> 
> Food and Drug Administration
> 
> 5630 Fishers Lane
> 
> Room 1061
> 
> Rockville, MD 20852
> 
> Re: Docket No: 2002N-0273 (formerly Docket No. 02N-0273)
> 
> Substances Prohibited From Use in Animal Food and Feed
> 
> Dear Sir or Madame:
> 
> As scientists and Irecognized experts who have worked in the field of TSEs 
> for
> 
> decades, we are deeply concerned by the recent discoveries of indigenous 
> BSE infected
> 
> cattle in North America and appreciate the opportunity to submit comments 
> to this very
> 
> important proposed rule We strongly supported the measures that USDA and 
> FDA
> 
> implemented to protect public health after the discovery of the case of 
> bovine spongiform
> 
> encephalopathy (BSE) found in Washington State in 2003. We know of no 
> event or
> 
> discovery since then that could justify relaxing the existing specified 
> risk material
> 
> (SRM) and non-ambulatory bans and surveillance that were implemented at 
> that time.
> 
> Further, we strongly supported the codification of those changes, as well 
> as additional
> 
> measures to strengthen the entire feed and food system. The discovery of 
> additional
> 
> cases of indigenous BSE in North America since that time has validated our 
> position and
> 
> strengthened OUT convictions. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We caution against using the 18 month enhanced surveillance as a 
> justification to relax or
> 
> impede further actions. While this surveillance has not uncovered an 
> epidemic, it does
> 
> not clear the US cattle herd from infection. While it is highly likely 
> that US and
> 
> Canadian cattle were exposed to BSE prior to the 1997 feed ban, we do not 
> know how
> 
> many cattle were infected or how widely the infection was dispersed. BSE 
> cases are
> 
> most likely clustered in time and location, so while enhanced surveillance 
> provides an 18
> 
> month snapshot, it does uot negate the fact that US and Canadian cattle 
> were exposed to
> 
> BSE. We also do not know in any quantitative or controlled way how 
> effective the feed
> 
> ban has been, especially at the farm level. At this point we cannot even 
> make a thorough
> 
> assessment of the USDA surveillance as details such as age, risk category 
> and regional
> 
> distribution have not been released.
> 
> A number of countries initially attempted to take partial steps in regard 
> to feed controls
> 
> only to face repeated disappointments in predicted downturns of the 
> epidemic course.
> 
> We in North America could do this experiment all over again, waiting for 
> each new
> 
> warning before adding more stringency to our control measures, or we can 
> benefit from
> 
> the experience of others and take decisive measures now to arrest any 
> further
> 
> development of underlying cases that is implicit in those already 
> discovered to date.
> 
> The discovery of 5 indigenous North American cases, including one born 
> after the
> 
> implementation of the current feed ban, should provide the necessary 
> incentive to
> 
> implement, monitor and enforce a comprehensive and protective feed ban 
> that is more
> 
> congruent with the measures that have been proven to be effective 
> throughout the world.
> 
> In particular, we urge the FDA to act without f&ther delay to strengthen 
> the animal feed
> 
> regulations by implementing the program proposed by the Canadian Food 
> Inspection
> 
> Agency (CFIA) in the December 11, 2004 Gazette. This includes removing all 
> specified
> 
> risk materials (SRMs) and deadstock from all animal feed. We also urge 
> that the FDA
> 
> discontinues the legal exemptions which allow ruminant protein to be fed 
> back to
> 
> ruminants (with the excelption of milk). Many of these exemptions do not 
> exist in other
> 
> countries.
> 
> Bovine products and byproducts are used for both food and pharmaceuticals. 
> These
> 
> human uses require the highest level of safety. Because of the hardy 
> nature of the BSE ............
> 
> snip...FULL TEXT Dr. Paul Brown et al ;
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dockets/02n0273/02n-0273-c000490-vol40.pdf
> 
> 


:SHOCKED: :yikes: :rant: :smile-mad


----------

